# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Calidad del Agua >  La Albufera acumula pesticidas, drogas y fármacos que lastran el uso del agua

## sergi1907

Vie, 07/10/2011

Levante
El cóctel de plaguicidas, restos de antibióticos y otras medicinas, drogas, plaguicidas y compuestos como los PFcs cuya nocividad todavía se encuentra en estudio compromete los usos del agua en la cuenca hidrográfica del Júcar en situaciones de mayor escasez de caudales como las que preven los distintos escenarios del cambio climático. 

 Los trabajos de investigación que realizan, entre otros, Yolanda Picó en el departamento de medicina Preventiva, salud Publica, ciencias de la alimentación, toxicología y medicina legal de la universitat de valencia han documentado la presencia de todas estas sustancias tanto en la albufera, que actúa como colector de una parte de la cuenca, como en diversos tramos del Júcar. 

 A la vista de estos resultados, Yolanda Picó sostiene que es prematuro «dar la voz de alarma», aunque estima «necesario» abordar el problema «con preocupación». 

 «Con reducciones importantes de caudal como las que se contemplan en algunos escenarios del cambio global la presencia de contaminantes puede aumentar muchísimo hasta condicionar los usos del agua», manifestó. 

 La investigadora trabaja junto a otros departamentos universitarios españoles en proyecto scarce, que incluye, además del estudio de la cuenca del Júcar, también las del llobregat, el ebro y el Guadalquivir, con problemáticas muy diferentes. El proyecto persigue describir y predecir la relevancia de los impactos del cambio global sobre la disponibilidad del agua, su calidad, y los servicios de los ecosistemas en las cuencas mediterráneas y sus implicaciones para la sociedad y la economía. 

 Drogas, medicinas y PFCs el laboratorio de bromatología de la universitat de valencia ya publicó ahora hace algo más de un año un primer trabajo en el que se daba cuenta de la presencia de restos de cocaína, éxtasis y otras drogas de abuso en muestras tomadas en los canales que llegan al parque natural de la albufera. en las 16 muestras tomadas apareció el metabolito de la cocaína en concentraciones situadas entre 0,14 y 78,71 nanogramos por litro (ng/l). restos de éxtasis , metadona y cocaína fue encontrado en 6 tomas y algunos puntos de muestreo aparecieron restos de cannabis, morfina y anfetamina. 

 Trabajos posteriores han puesto el foco en la presencia de restos de fármacos. según Yolanda Picó existen «evidencias significativas» de productos farmacéuticos que contaminan el el suelo, el agua y los sedimentos de la albufera, especialmente, como en el caso de las drogas, en las acequias situadas más al norte donde se concentra la población. 

 Mas de un 50% de los fármacos consumidos se excretan y pueden acabar en el medio ambiente, donde representan un riesgo no solo para la fauna, sino también indirectamente para el ser humano, especialmente por los antibióticos, capaces de generar resistencias en las bacterias. 

 Aunque no es una sorpresa, dada la intensa actividad agrícola en el Júcar, Yolanda Picó destaca también la presencia de contaminantes orgánicos persistentes como pesticidas y plaguicidas en las muestras obtenidas, cuya concentración es mayor en la albufera y conforme el río se acerca a su desembocadura. la investigadora cree necesario ir sustituyendo paulatinamente el uso de estos compuestos por bioplaguicidas o sustancias menos persistentes y mejorar los métodos de aplicación para hacerlos más eficaces. más de un 98% de los insecticidas rociados y un 95% de los herbicidas acaban en el medio y no en su objetivo inicial. 

 Las analíticas realizadas en el marco del programa scarce han hallado también rastros de un grupo de sustancias conocidas como los PFcs. sus concentraciones son «similares» a las de otros ríos o cuencas, aunque ha quedado demostrado que las depuradoras no consiguen reducir estas sustancias profusamente utilizadas durante años en múltiples procesos industriales y en artículos de consumo humano. un reciente estudio vinculó la presencia en sangre de estas sustancias en mujeres a un descenso en la fertilidad.

http://hispagua.cedex.es/documentacion/noticia/96925

----------


## Luján

Esta noticia no es nueva.

Ya salió hace meses. Creo que se colgó en el hilo de la Albufera en el foro de Lagos y Lagunas.

----------


## perdiguera

> Esta noticia no es nueva.
> 
> Ya salió hace meses. Creo que se colgó en el hilo de la Albufera en el foro de Lagos y Lagunas.


Es cierto lo que dices Luján.
A veces los malos periodistas necesitan rellenar páginas y rebuscan noticias y con una nueva llamada de teléfono ya tienen la faena hecha.

----------


## Luján

> Es cierto lo que dices Luján.
> A veces los malos periodistas necesitan rellenar páginas y rebuscan noticias y con una nueva llamada de teléfono ya tienen la faena hecha.


Se me olvidó poner en el mensaje anterior, que no por repetido, deja de ser menos preocupante. Más bien al contrario.

----------

